# When should I be concerned about dislexia?



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

My DD is almost 7. We've been working a lot on reading this year and are making quite a bit of progress. She know all her sounds, long/short vowels, and beginning to work on blends.

Here's the problem? ... She is still getting her lower case b's and d' mixed up, trying to use their sounds at the wrong time. If I ask her to identify just the letter she will sometimes get them right, more often get them wrong. And when reading simple sentences is sometimes trying to read words backwards (for example, for the word 'has' will start with the 's' sound)

At what point should this be a concern? Or at what age is this a supposed to be learned? Will the eye doctor that I go to (generic) be able to diagnose a problem like dislexia, or does it need to be someone special? (She did pass an eye exam at her 5yo (maybe 6yo?) pediatrician check up, for what that's worth)

Any insight would be helpful...I try/tend not to over-diagnose problems, but if this can be tested that might make our reading efforts easier.

thanks


----------



## joyceb (Jan 1, 2008)

I worried about the same thing with my son at that age. I was so frustrated (and so was he). We started using his finger to run along under the letters he was reading to help focus his eyes on the sequence of letters. 

For b&d confusion a friend taught us a trick. Think of the word *bed*. Now hold up each hand, palms facing each other like you are about to clap. Then make a circle with each index finger and thumb. You will see that the shape of each hand forms the same shapes as the lower case *b* & *d* and they face each other. This can really provide a (nearly) hands on example of the way each letter faces & your child always has it with them if they get confused.

It took awhile, but it was very helpful for my son in both reading and writing. I can't say that I know at what point to become concerned, but I can say that this eventually worked for us.

JoyceB


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think it is a huge problem you are facing. My DS is almost 8 and he still mixes up those two letters also. In fact, sometimes I have to think of the word 'bed' to see which is the 'b' and which is the 'd'. And I don't have dislexia. She will be fine.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I was told that letter reversal is not a concern until the end of third grade. At that point you begin to ask questions. But at 7, many children still reverse letters just by virtue of their inexperience.  
ETA: With my dyslexic kids, it wasn't just b and d that got confused, it was b,d,p,and q. Also in handwriting, letters that have no opposite, like C, or a, were often reversed (written backwards). Letter order in words were often confused, like cat becoming tac or cta... Word order in sentences, when written, was often confused. They would think and say, "The cat chased the ball of string.", but they would write, "The cat chased the string of ball." 
They had definite visual tracking problems, where they would start reading a line in a book, and then go back and read the same line again. 
Just some more clues to help you decide if there is an issue.  
Cindyc.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Joyceb, thanks for the tip on using the hands to make the letters b and d. My DS has problems with that and I'm going to try the hand thing to see if it helps.


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

No, an eye doctor cannot diagnose the problem. School systems have a person but I did not trust them in testing my son. He was diagnosed in Kindergarten by our private child psycologist (sp). I took him to this man every three months til he was in HS. He graduated in the top third of his class. The school system diagnosed him as being mentally disabled with an IQ of 68 while he was still in Kindergarten. His true IQ is 135. All true learning disabled are average to above average in IQ. It is usually in the family tree and is more prevalent in males than females. You don't inherit the disability but you are more prone to it. They can learn but just in different ways that you must find. It is very rewarding when you find the way to help your child learn. My son is now 32 yrs. old with a great wife, 2 children, and a great job he enjoys. Good luck.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Relax. Even if it were dyslexia the most important thing to do would be the same: Keep reading.

And it's too early to make that determination.

Use a book mark to keep the eye on the line. Gently point out the beginning letter of a word and ask them to sound that out.

Even as late as fourth grade, some kids are mixing up b's and d's. That alone doesn't make it dyslexic.

Take turns reading aloud to each other every night with a book they enjoy that is at their level. Teach them to pace themselves by taking a pause when they see a comma or period.

Racing through the words can also cause those kinds of mistakes.

Jer is right: an eye doctor cannot diagnose dyslexia. And dyslexia itself is very different between person to the next person. There is no one true definition, just ranges of problems as in autism.

Again, read, read, read. If you choose books that interest the child and take turns reading, it will be less frustrating to them and they won't give up.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback! I appreciate the insight from those who've dealt with similar issues.

As it is only 'b' & 'd' that seem to be the problem, I'll just work on slowing her down and looking more carefully, and will try the hands to see if that visual works for her.

thanks again


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Just a thought- I have tutored a few special needs kids, Cindy-e hit the nail on the head.
If its just b&d that you see, try other sensorys to help recognize the letters. 
One method that is pretty helpful in children is to sing . Example sing the ABC old McDonald song....Old McD had a farm and on his farm he had a b with a bb here and a bb there...while writing b., coloring b, funny faces b and so on. Try writing b and d on a writing tablet paper with sand paper under it. Not a real course paper but a med to fine. You can even try the magnet letters ( for the fridge) and play guess the letter. The child closes the eyes and feels the shape.
This is a fun game use all the letters.
Just some suggestions....


----------



## saremca (Jun 19, 2008)

My son is dyslexic. He's 10 and though we've used a few techniques recommended to us by dyslexia "experts" the most helpful thing for him has been to keep reading, both to him and with him. It takes a lot of encouragement and positive reinforcement. He is still not a fluent reader, although he is making great strides. 

Everything I read told me that his brain probably would not be ready to read before age 10 or 11 and that was correct. We worked on reading from the time he was 7, but I never let it become stressful and tried hard to keep the frustration level down. The key for a dyslexic child learning to read is learning to connect sounds and sight and that has just started happening for him within the last 4-6 months (he turned 10 in May).

If you're really concerned about dyslexia (although I think your situation sounds fairly normal in terms of age and learning to read) there is a book called The Gift of Dyslexia that you might want to see if your library has. It has a test in there and lots and lots of good information in dealing with dyslexia and helping your child to develop his or her own techniques for dealing with it.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I was and still am your DD, except there was no word for it in my time, the 1950's. No one had a clue, and yes I had a hard time, but I learned to correct and deal with it. I still have my moments, as my kids will point out, but they and I know I will always be working on it. Has not stopped me in life, have two 4 year degrees. We have all this information now, work with it and know that with your help, she will be fine.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Up until the age of 7 children will mirror write. In other words they will write a word perfectly backwards so that it can only be read in a mirror. This is usually a sign that they are beginning to master writing. Perhaps this would pertain to reading too. I have an education degree but mostly math and science. I was taught not to consider dyslexia until after age 7. I believe that a psychologist or a school system that test for dyslexia would be who to contact. Also if you have a university nearby try them.


----------

